

Pingdom shows Twitter's June 2008 response time at over 3000ms... - bprater
http://www.pingdom.com/reports/vb1395a6sww3/check_overview/?name=twitter.com%2Fhome

======
bprater
Interesting too, because Google is starting to drop the hammer on sites that
have long response times.

